# Good News For Detroit Masonic Temple



## My Freemasonry (Jun 9, 2012)

Some cautiously optimistic news out of Detroit about the largest Masonic temple building in the world, from The Detroit News: 
_A plan is in the works to pump $38 million into Detroit's Masonic Temple and the surrounding desolate area.
 The investment in the world's largest Masonic Temple, in the Cass Corridor, is being driven by a team of state and city economic power brokers who are working on the financing and declare the deal could be done by year's end, according to information that was posted online by the Michigan Magnet Fund.
 "At this stage, it is expected the project will be able to close in six to eight months," according to the memo, written about a month ago, by the Magnet Fund. It's not clear how long the memo was online, but it was removed Friday after The Detroit News made telephone calls to fund officials.
 Plans call for a $9.3 million parking garage, as well as $5 million in inside upgrades that include a new geothermal heating system and more women's rest rooms.
 The 14-story complex has 1,037 rooms and multiple theater and entertainment venues. Jack White last month played two sold-out concerts at the temple's rarely used Scottish Rite Cathedral.
 The once-grand facility has a storied past in Detroit entertainment history, often used by traveling companies of Broadway shows, as well as top musical acts of the day.
 The project also calls for $4 million in upgrades to outdoor public lighting and improvements to Cass Park across the street.
_​







More...


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jun 10, 2012)

That place is MIND BLOWING!! 

Pictures of Detroit Masonic Temple


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Jun 12, 2012)

All I can say is WOW!!!  That place is amazing, and HUGE....  It is official.  I'm gonna have to go up there sometime and check it out.  I can't believe that I was up there in December of 2007 and I had no clue that that existed!  I think I have finally found a place that tops the Dallas Scottish Rite Cathedral...  Though, since I have been in the Dallas one several times never in the one in Detroit, I am going to stick to my Texas roots and say that the one in Dallas is still #1 in my book.......lol  That is till I end up going up there haha

Good post!!


----------



## Cigarzan (Jun 12, 2012)

Guided Tour

I have been to the Masonic Temple in Philadelphia and it is a wonder as well. Way to go Motor City!

KD


----------



## Blake Bowden (Apr 25, 2013)

Not good....it's in foreclosure...


@Huffington Post
Masonic Temple In Detroit In Foreclosure: Historic Landmark Has $152,000 Unpaid Tax Bill

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/04/25/masonic-temple-detroit-foreclosure_n_3154429.html

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## crono782 (Apr 25, 2013)

pshh, should get some masons together and pay that sucker.


----------



## BrianMDowns (Apr 25, 2013)

It would be a wonderful idea to get every Mason in the US to donate $5 to help their endeavors.  Any ideas on how to accomplish that?


North Bend Lodge #346
Cleves, OH

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

